# Mail Order Tires



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a set of tires from tirerack shipped to my local VW dealer. They charged me $50 to mount and balance 4 tires. I thought this was a very fair price as they used a top quality Hunter Roadforce machine and didn't scratch the wheels. $15/tire done in my driveway seems pretty fair.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I paid that $18ish price at a Discount Tire and on my 335d. It actually seemed too cheap at the time.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I paid that $18ish price at a Discount Tire and on my 335d. It actually seemed too cheap at the time.


I guess labor in TX is much lower than on the East Coast. I don't know of any place that will mount and balance a tire for $6.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Actually they also are marking up the resale on the tires, so they are probably making close to $100-$150 on the complete set of four.

I like the fact I was able to observe the entire job and ask questions as he went along. While he was in front of my house about 3 or 4 people stopped and gawked asking questions about the service. Seems very few folks have even heard of at home tire installation service.

To be honest, if I had located my tires at one of the many local tire shops I would have just gone there, but now that I have had this done I'm inclined to just continue using this service.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got a quote to have my RFT's replaced as original.

All in price came to $1,379.03 for the Bridgestone Potenza 225/40R18 and 255/35R18 set.

That is very close to what I was getting just for the tires from tirerack.com without shipping and installation.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> I just got a quote to have my RFT's replaced as original.
> 
> All in price came to $1,379.03 for the Bridgestone Potenza 225/40R18 and 255/35R18 set.
> 
> That is very close to what I was getting just for the tires from tirerack.com without shipping and installation.


If you replace your Bridgestones in kind you will be one of the few who have done this. Most do not think they are much of a tire. Did you check the tirerack reviews? There are several other brands of runflats that get much better reviews.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Morin,

So far the Bridgestones have been pretty good. 23k on them and it looks like they should make 30k without a problem.

I think I am just starting to notice a little evidence of cupping on the front wheels, not sure yet. The rear wheels look like they are wearing a tad more on the outside than the inside, at least based on my unofficial tire tread gauge (my finger).

I'll look at other options as well. I'm pretty much a Michelin guy in my cars but Yokohama has been pretty good to me on my SUV's.

I had Bridgestones on my BMW Motorcycle and they handled really well but wore out very fast. Those were sticky tires!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I recall someone on here saying those tires are only good for 15k miles. Thought it was an insanely low estimate at the time. I too am pretty much a Michelin guy, do they make RFTs with good reviews?


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

i just had my 2 rear tires on the 335d replaced at the bmw dealership for 841 installed. they were 30$ more/tire from tire rack b4 paying for delivery, and they were there in stock ready to install during my scheduled service. i got about 25k miles on the rears with 1-2 mm left before hitting the wear bar. The fronts still have a good amount of life left on them.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have had two flats replaced. One at the dealer and the other at Discount. Both under my tire warranty but I got receipts and actually paid Discount then got reimbursed. Discount was around $30 cheaper but for some reason the warranty would not pay about $3 of it, yet it paid the full dealer cost.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm, worn rear tires, a bit heavy on the pedal are we?!:rofl:

I'm a pretty agressive driver but don't lock up the wheels or spin them out. I do drive fast, accelerate and decelerate, but don't go crazy in the turns.

I fully expect to get 30k out of this set of OE tires.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Stussy109 said:


> i just had my 2 rear tires on the 335d replaced at the bmw dealership for 841 installed. they were 30$ more/tire from tire rack b4 paying for delivery, and they were there in stock ready to install during my scheduled service. i got about 25k miles on the rears with 1-2 mm left before hitting the wear bar. The fronts still have a good amount of life left on them.


Stussy, $841 sounds about right for the rear wheels, they are listed in the $350 ea. range plus installation and taxes.

I don't like the fact that I cant really rotate these tires. Seems a bit unnatural.:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Hmmm, worn rear tires, a bit heavy on the pedal are we?!:rofl:
> 
> I'm a pretty agressive driver but don't lock up the wheels or spin them out. I do drive fast, accelerate and decelerate, but don't go crazy in the turns.
> 
> I fully expect to get 30k out of this set of OE tires.


Mine were flats, one rear and one front. Actually the front was far more than a flat. The front was the result of hitting a piece of firewood at 80-90 mph. That slashed the sidewalk from top to bottom. Experience actually impressed with with RFTs, drove home on the thing and next weekend drove to Discount, the tire had zero air pressure in it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Mine were flats, one rear and one front. Actually the front was far more than a flat. The front was the result of hitting a piece of firewood at 80-90 mph. That slashed the sidewalk from top to bottom. Experience actually impressed with with RFTs, drove home on the thing and next weekend drove to Discount, the tire had zero air pressure in it.


I liked Discount Tire when I was in Houston, they gave lifetime balance and rotate for a nominal one time fee. Unfortunately they are nowhere to be found here in South Florida.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is what the firewood did to my tire. Was very impressed that could still drive on the thing after that. I'd not go switching to RFTs on a car that lacked them because of it but they gained my respect.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> That is what the firewood did to my tire. Was very impressed that could still drive on the thing after that. I'd not go switching to RFTs on a car that lacked them because of it but they gained my respect.


Dont replace it. I made a foolish move by replacing my tire that too at dealership and paid hefty amnt for single tire. I had similar but small scratch on sidewall. It was drivable and unnoticeable but it was my first incident with d and back then I used to drive a lot. I have tire with me so I plan on buying cheap rim and use it as my spar


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Dont replace it. I made a foolish move by replacing my tire that too at dealership and paid hefty amnt for single tire. I had similar but small scratch on sidewall. It was drivable and unnoticeable but it was my first incident with d and back then I used to drive a lot. I have tire with me so I plan on buying cheap rim and use it as my spar


I guess my picture does not show it well. That crack was all the way through, the tire could hold zero tire pressure. That is what impressed me, that I could still drive it with that level of damage. I have a wheel and tire warranty so it was replaced for free.


----------

